# Proyector DIY



## Antonio_Maza (Ene 16, 2008)

Que tal:
 Leyendo por Internet me encontré con unos proyectores y que pueden armarse en casa, la duda que tengo es: si estos proyectores los puedo usar en lugares donde tenga mayor iluminación o tengo que estar a oscuras para poder observar una imagen más nítida.


Gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 16, 2008)

Pues he visto algunos, y el control de imagen viene dado por la pantalla de plasma y el foco de iluminacion!


----------

